# Looking for puggle pics!



## jerseydog

We're considering getting a puggle but don't know what they look like as adult dogs. The puppies are way cute! If you have any pics please post to this reply (if that's possible?) Thanks!


----------



## lovemygreys

Since they are a mixed breed dog, the offspring will not all look the same. I'm sure you can find lots of "puggle" pictures on google images. Since no responsible breeder produces puggles, they'd never be on my list of possible dogs...regardless of the 'cute factor.'


----------



## Stitch

OUCH!!! I knew this wouldn't go over well.

Yeah, google is the way to go. "Designer" breeds are shunned here. I have a Lab/Bulldog mix, and I caused an outrage when I referred to him as a "Bullador".


----------



## lovemygreys

Stitch said:


> OUCH!!! I knew this wouldn't go over well.
> 
> Yeah, google is the way to go. "Designer" breeds are shunned here. I have a Lab/Bulldog mix, and I caused an outrage when I referred to him as a "Bullador".


Would you rather they buy a "puggle" puppy and then are surprised when it grows up to look nothing like the "puggle" they saw on the internet? Breeders who churn out these mixed breed dogs rely on uninformed buyers.

If you want a dog that you can more or less predict what it will look like when it grows up, then get a pure bred dog. Some people like the surprise of not knowing what the adult dog will look like. Many of those people save a life and adopt a mixed breed from a shelter - kudos to them.


----------



## Equest94

A colleague of my dad's just rescued a "puggle" from a shelter (well, his wife did...he was looking for a more "manly" dog - lol). 

Anyways, here's a pic of one:

http://img.dogpublic.com/breedImages/167.jpg


----------



## FilleBelle

Google images is the way to go. Check your local shelter and your local Pug rescue before you head to "breeder." The SPCA here in Los Angeles gets dozens of these mixes every month. Some of them are even puppies.

Question for the OP: Why a Puggle?

Stitch, we call Alvin a Sharpador all the time and it makes us laugh every time


----------



## jerseydog

Lol! So, designer breeds are frowned upon here? Does the dog know it's a designer breed? Say I walk into a pet store (yes, not everyone buys from "respectible",and I use that term usely, breeders) and a puggle puppy is in the window next to a pure bread poodle...should I not consider buying that puggle because it's a designer dog? It was bread for the same reason the poodle was bread...to make $$$??? 
I agree that people are getting carried away with the whole "hybrid" dog market. None the less, they're still dogs! In this case, one parent's a pug..the other's a beagle.
I'm looking to buy a dog this year for my family. I'm on Petfinder.com everyday looking up the local shelters. I'm also on Puppyfind.com looking up purebreeds and mixes. I fist saw a puggle before I ever heard of these hybrid dogs. I just thought it was cute. I think most people pick a dog that they fall in love with no matter what it's background? I posted here because I've never seen what a grown puggle looks like and I was curious. I would love to rescue every dog in need of a home. I rescued 2 kittens last year from a shelter here in NJ. 

Lovemygreys, judging from the # of posts you've written you're obviously a pationate dog lover. You have every right to be upset with greedy humans that breed dogs just to turn a buck without any regard for the animal itself but don't be upset with the innocent buyer looking for a cute puppy to buy for his family. I will find the right dog sooner whether it be a mutt or a purebreed...I love it just the same!


----------



## RonE

> Lol! So, designer breeds are frowned upon here? Does the dog know it's a designer breed?


NO dogs are frowned upon here. "Designer breed" may be an oxymoron, but it's the backyard breeders that profit from them that we take issue with.

I saw a Labrador/poodle mix the other day that I would have taken home in a heartbeat. Unfortunately, he was sitting in the driver's seat of a parked car, so that probably wasn't an option.

BTW, I wouldn't buy the puggle OR the purebred from the petstore because breeders that care about dogs don't sell to petstores.

Here's a puggle running with one of those vicious shar-peis we were talking about on another thread. The owners paid an incredible amount for him, and he had some trouble breathing, but is cute as can be.


----------



## FilleBelle

Mixed breed dogs are not frowned upon here, but the industry is. I have not conducted a formal poll, but I'd say a majority of us own at least one mutt. The issue with hybrids is that they are mutts generally "bred" by irresponsible humans looking to make a quick buck...while mutts of similar (if not identical) background die en masse in shelters around the country. 

A breeder breeds dogs to improve his or her chosen breed and rarely makes a tremendous amount of money off the litters. Reputable breeders also perform extensive health checks and care about the temperament and placement of their pups.

To answer your question in brief, you should consider not buying a Puggle because your money will go toward supporting an extremely sketchy industry. 

Having said all of that, my concern is less where you get your Puggle and more _why _you want one.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

I agree with that, a coworker of mine spent 500 dollars on a puggle online and an additional 250 to have him shipped here and when he was about 6 months old she gave him away because she didnt realize how he would look as an adult. She also didnt realize how hyper he would be. Just be sure a pug/beagle mix would work for you, but it might be hard considering they are a fairly new trend.

I also do not have anything against mix breeds. But I can tell you right now, if Moose was purposely bred to be a German Shephracollie, and he was sitting in a pet store window instead of the POUND, he would not be my dog right now.

It also depends on which parent was which breed. That seems to have a major role in what the dog will look like. But from what ive seen its pretty much a craps shoot. Ive seen tricolor puggles, fawn ones, grey ones...it all depends.




























All "puggles"


----------



## lovemygreys

> Lol! So, designer breeds are frowned upon here? Does the dog know it's a designer breed? Say I walk into a pet store (yes, not everyone buys from "respectible",and I use that term usely, breeders) and a puggle puppy is in the window next to a pure bread poodle...should I not consider buying that puggle because it's a designer dog? It was bread for the same reason the poodle was bread...to make $$$???


Not all pure bred dogs are bred for $$$. I don't frown on mixed breed dogs. I know lots of mixed breed dogs...and some I love every bit as much as my own! But, I frown upon the people who breed these "designer dogs" and try to make as much $$ as they can off of uneducated buyers or the "I want what I want because I want it" crowd that will buy one from a pet store because it's what they want...with no regard to the misery and suffering that brought that puppy into the world.

I just don't understand getting a mixed breed dog from anywhere but a shelter or a rescue. IMO, buying from a pet store is one of the worst things someone can do. Most (I daresay all) come from horrid puppy mills. 

If you want a pug/beagle mix, then look for a pug/beagle mix. Just know what your getting...and that's basically a genetic crapshoot. You may bet more beagle and less pug...or more pug and less beagle or an even blend of the two. JMHO, but I think it's kinda sad to end up with a dog that has the energy of a beagle and the potential breathing problems of a pug. That's just not fair.




> I'm looking to buy a dog this year for my family. I'm on Petfinder.com everyday looking up the local shelters. I'm also on Puppyfind.com looking up purebreeds and mixes. I fist saw a puggle before I ever heard of these hybrid dogs. I just thought it was cute. I think most people pick a dog that they fall in love with no matter what it's background? I posted here because I've never seen what a grown puggle looks like and I was curious. I would love to rescue every dog in need of a home. I rescued 2 kittens last year from a shelter here in NJ.


I think it's great that you are on petfinder and trying to adopt a dog for your family. There are so many great dogs that deserve a second (3rd...4th...) chance at a good forever home.



> Lovemygreys, judging from the # of posts you've written you're obviously a pationate dog lover. You have every right to be upset with greedy humans that breed dogs just to turn a buck without any regard for the animal itself but don't be upset with the innocent buyer looking for a cute puppy to buy for his family. I will find the right dog sooner whether it be a mutt or a purebreed...I love it just the same!


Well, I am passionate about dogs! You know, when I was in college my roommate and I were at a flea market. She saw a puppy she just fell in love with so her BF and I bought it for her as a B-day present (I joked that I was paying for the front 1/2 of the dog LOL). Anyway...I had no idea about BYBs or puppy mills. I wasn't on the internet a ton...didn't even have a dog of my own. I didn't learn all this "stuff" until I got into greyhound adoption several years later after I'd graduated. I feel guilty to this day that my own ignorance helped support someone making a living off the backs (or should I say uteruses) of some poor animal. Thankfully, that flea market has since banned the sale of animals. So....I do take every opportunity to try to educate people about BYBs and puppy mills and that there *are* responsible breeders out there who breed to better their breed of choice, not to make money. No one breeding puggles is doing that.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

I have decided that I would like lovemygreys to be my new best friend ;-)

Along with a couple others of course.

I love seeing educated posts, and not just someone rambling and being thick skulled about something.

I am a person who is very open to seeing both sides of an issue. Puggles can be cute, but with my experience with beagles, mixing them with equally hyper pugs, you're in for a cute disaster!

May I persuede you to fall in love with beagles, perhaps?? I will try:


----------



## all4thedogs

Here are some examples of Pug/Beagle mixes. As you can see they all look a bit different. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=8383460
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10012098
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10008689
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9991576
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9969479
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9934746


----------



## clipclop

I just want to beat my head in! People naming a mutt is one thing. I rescused a jack rusell/ beagle mixer and called her a beagle terrier. But to SERIOUSLY breed them for money is the dumbest thing EVER! And people paying for it are even worse. There are so many mixed breed beagles out there! Why oh why oh why would you line the pocket of a breeder that is breeding with no health testing or regard to furthering or improving the breed? Please reconsider! 

btw those beagle pix are great!


----------



## RonE

I think we can stop lecturing for now. The OP seems pretty open minded, so let's not blow it with overkill.


----------



## clipclop

ok ok point taken. its good that the OP is open minded- i belong to a few forums and this was the third puggle post that I came across! So i apologize if i seem a bit crazed. 

It is good that you are at least coming on the forum and educating yourself and listening to suggestions. I wish you the best of luck in finding a rescue. BTW, dont know where the OP is located but I just saw a post of a puggle that needs a home from Jacksonville FL! Maybe that could work out


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Thanks, those are my babies haha.

And to the OP, still keep us posted, no matter what, when you get a puppy, if you post a pic here, youll get some serious oohing and aahing from me! :-D


----------



## RonE

Clipclop, my request for restraint was not directed specifically at you.

But sometimes, in our zeal, we tend to lecture for ten pages - hammering at the same point. I just wanted to try and head it off before it came to that.


----------



## Ella'sMom

You won't get any lecture from me! 
Ummm.....my cousin has a puggle - not sure where they got him from but I can tell you he is a cutie pie and a great dog.
That's all folks. *Grabs cockapoo and runs out the door*


----------



## FilleBelle

Ella'sMom, every time I see your little girl in your signature, I laugh. She looks just like she's smiling!


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Makes me laugh every time too. I was kinda hoping I would have seen a post by the OP by now saying "OMG 4dogs3cats your beagles are amazing I am headed out the door right now to find one of my own!!!"

But to no avail. Oh well.

By the way all, my name is Jennifer. not that anyone will remember, I should have my my username jennifer4dogs3cats, or just left the cats out since this is a dog forum, and just had jennifer4dogs, but that sounds like I am for dogs, which I am, but my point was i own four dogs.. hmm... just everyone remember my name kay?


----------



## rosemaryninja

4dogs3cats said:


> By the way all, my name is Jennifer. not that anyone will remember, I should have my my username jennifer4dogs3cats, or just left the cats out since this is a dog forum, and just had jennifer4dogs, but that sounds like I am for dogs, which I am, but my point was i own four dogs.. hmm... just everyone remember my name kay?


Off-topic: My name is Melissa. Everyone here thinks my name is Rosemary. I can hardly blame them, and I don't really mind being called Rosemary. But if your name is in your signature, I'll remember 

To the original poster - as everyone else has said, it's pretty much a genetic crapshoot as to what you're going to get in a puggle. Can I just ask, why a puggle? Because just as it's anyone's guess as to whether a puggle will look more like a pug than a beagle, it's also anyone's guess as to whether the dog will grow up with breathing problems or not. 

Let me just put a vote in for you to consider a purebred Beagle...


----------



## jerseydog

I'm so happy that I've gotten all these replies. That is the reason I signed up for this site, so I can learn a little about some of the dogs my family is interested in. A lot of you have asked "why a puggle?". I saw one in the mixed section on Puppyfind.com and the seller listed it as a puggle. I honestly thought it was a one-of-a-kind dog and the seller made up a snappy name for it. I then googled it and found that there was a whole market out there of "designer/hybrid" dogs. 

My boxer will be 14 this year and she is the only dog I've owned in the last 14 years. I got her from a freind that bread his female. I've never bought a dog from a pet store for the reason that it could come from those horrible puppy mills! She is a great dog and more importantly, she loves my children. My youngest are 7 year old twins (boy/girl) and my daughter is the ultimate animal lover. If it were up to her, we'd live on a farm with every animal you can own! She has 3 dog books that she has read front to back in preparation for a new puppy. She knows more breeds than I do. She knows the working group dogs, terriers, hounds, etc... She wants another boxer but just like the rest of the family, she just loves those little puggles. 

I live in South Jersey about 15 miles from Camden. There are a lot of strays (mostly pit-bull mixes) that are in the local shelters. I hope to find a litter of puppies at one of those shelters this spring. If not, I will try to find a local breeder that I can actually go to their home to make sure they're good people.


----------



## Jersey

jerseydog said:


> I'm so happy that I've gotten all these replies. That is the reason I signed up for this site, so I can learn a little about some of the dogs my family is interested in. A lot of you have asked "why a puggle?". I saw one in the mixed section on Puppyfind.com and the seller listed it as a puggle. I honestly thought it was a one-of-a-kind dog and the seller made up a snappy name for it. I then googled it and found that there was a whole market out there of "designer/hybrid" dogs.
> 
> My boxer will be 14 this year and she is the only dog I've owned in the last 14 years. I got her from a freind that bread his female. I've never bought a dog from a pet store for the reason that it could come from those horrible puppy mills! She is a great dog and more importantly, she loves my children. My youngest are 7 year old twins (boy/girl) and my daughter is the ultimate animal lover. If it were up to her, we'd live on a farm with every animal you can own! She has 3 dog books that she has read front to back in preparation for a new puppy. She knows more breeds than I do. She knows the working group dogs, terriers, hounds, etc... She wants another boxer but just like the rest of the family, she just loves those little puggles.
> 
> I live in South Jersey about 15 miles from Camden. There are a lot of strays (mostly pit-bull mixes) that are in the local shelters. I hope to find a litter of puppies at one of those shelters this spring. If not, I will try to find a local breeder that I can actually go to their home to make sure they're good people.



I know this is totally off-topic, but i live in SJ too and 15 miles from Camden as well. I think it might be 15 or less. That's too weird!


----------



## lovemygreys

> My youngest are 7 year old twins (boy/girl) and my daughter is the ultimate animal lover. If it were up to her, we'd live on a farm with every animal you can own! She has 3 dog books that she has read front to back in preparation for a new puppy. She knows more breeds than I do. She knows the working group dogs, terriers, hounds, etc... She wants another boxer but just like the rest of the family, she just loves those little puggles.



awwww...she sounds a lot like me when I was a little girl. I think I wore out the dog and horse pages of my family's encyclopedia set LOL My mom always told me when I grew up I could have as many pets as I wanted. And now I have 14 dogs, 4 cats and two bunnies. 

One idea is to look up your local kennel club and find out when they have a dog show. Take your daughter to that and she'll be able to meet lots of different dog breeds.


----------



## jerseydog

14 dogs??? OMG! My daughter would rather go to your house than Disney World! 

We were supposed to go the the Philadelphia dog show but I had surgery that weekend. I'm afraid that my daughter would want all the dogs. She seems to be focused on boxers, puggles, golden retrievers and french bulldogs.

Let me ask this...there's a store near me that opened up about a year ago that sells puppy's. We've been in there a few times so the kids could see some dogs and get an idea of what they wanted. The owner gets litters and not just one puppy. He lists all the info including where they came from. I haven't asked him if he buys from puppy mills cause I doubt he would tell me if he did. Should I assume he's buying from puppy mills? Would I be able to research them by using the info listed on the pens?


----------



## Stitch

FilleBelle said:


> Stitch, we call Alvin a Sharpador all the time and it makes us laugh every time


NICE!!! and quit funny too. I personally think "Bullador" is hilarious. That along with "Labrabull" and "Bulldog Retriever". Now tell me those don't make ya chuckle when you say them out loud.


----------



## lovemygreys

> 14 dogs??? OMG! My daughter would rather go to your house than Disney World!


Kids (and adults) love to come to our house to see all the animals LOL We have a fairly small house, so I joke that our house is like a clown car. You open the door and all these big dogs just keep coming and coming and coming LOL Most of the time I feel like I'm living the dream of my 7 year old self...except when I'm picking up the poop of 14 dogs. For some reason, that part was never in my childhood dreams   



> We were supposed to go the the Philadelphia dog show but I had surgery that weekend. I'm afraid that my daughter would want all the dogs. She seems to be focused on boxers, puggles, golden retrievers and french bulldogs.


Well, maybe you can go some other time. You know boxers are great dogs...and so are golden retrievers. I've always wanted a Frenchie, but they're too small for our pack and the breed is just packed with health issues so I doubt I'll ever get one.



> Let me ask this...there's a store near me that opened up about a year ago that sells puppy's. We've been in there a few times so the kids could see some dogs and get an idea of what they wanted. The owner gets litters and not just one puppy. He lists all the info including where they came from. I haven't asked him if he buys from puppy mills cause I doubt he would tell me if he did. Should I assume he's buying from puppy mills? Would I be able to research them by using the info listed on the pens?


I will say this. No reputable breeder will ever ever ever sell their puppies through a 3rd party...ESP a pet store. They may not come from a huge puppy mill, but they'll come from a back yard breeder...which can be just as bad or worse. If you ask any pet store if they buy from puppy mills or BYBs, they'll say 'oh nooooooo......not us. We don't do that. Our puppies come from good, caring breeders." That's just a sales pitch. A GOOD, CARING breeder CARES where their puppies end up and won't just hand them off to someone else to sell or to hand them over to anyone with the right amount of money.

Look at Shalva on this board. She's one of the good ones. Read through some of her posts and look at the care, thought and $$ she puts into her litters. That is what you want to look for if you go to a breeder. Or...go to a shelter and save a life


----------



## Pawper

can i make a case for the PUG??? We puggies are seriously outnumbered by the beagles here, and I only have one picture to combat the 100s of the beagles  But hey! Ill fight for the cause!!


----------



## Ella'sMom

FilleBelle said:


> Ella'sMom, every time I see your little girl in your signature, I laugh. She looks just like she's smiling!


I know - I swear every time I take my camera out she poses like that!


----------



## jerseydog

I don't know why I didn't think of that! Why would a breeder go through a 3rd party? They probably get the best price by buying an entire litter, like buying in bulk. OMG...my eyes have been opened!


----------



## Pawper

jerseydog I also own a frenchie.....great little dogs, but STUBBORN and hilarious. And if you hurt their feelings they'll pout in a corner....literally


----------



## beagler

The Beagle breed by themselves can look at lot different. Black and tans, tri color, lemons, and snoopy's. Adding another breed could add alot of different combos I would guess.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Let me put a thought out there. Why dont you take those breeds you listed as your favorites, and start searching rescues. if you have the money to buy a dog from a breeder, you will have the 200 or so they charge at rescues. There is a beagle rescue in AZ and they have puppies a lot. Then you can get a purebred (or a beagle/pug if they have one,) and you'd also be saving a life.

I got Kody out of the local paper. I went to the ladies house, and she brought the 4 puppies out to me. You could heard puppies barking, she had converted her whole garage into the puppies area, with a heater and everything. Thing I always wonder, was she a backyard breeder? Because I didn't go to where the puppies were, but they were NKC registerd, had their dew claws already removed, and had their first set of shots. She said she was helping out a friend from California who wanted to get her puppies further out in the states. The laies name was on Kody's registration papers, and if I ever get a beagle, I'd love to go back to her. What do you guys think? The ladys house I went to breeds mini dauschunds... I just couldnt figure out of she was legit. Kody was $200, so if you take the cost of the shots, plus the removal of the dew claws, doesnt seem like she made a huge profit....


----------



## petstar

4dogs3cats said:


> I got Kody out of the local paper. I went to the ladies house, and she brought the 4 puppies out to me. You could heard puppies barking, she had converted her whole garage into the puppies area, with a heater and everything. Thing I always wonder, was she a backyard breeder? Because I didn't go to where the puppies were, but they were NKC registerd, had their dew claws already removed, and had their first set of shots. She said she was helping out a friend from California who wanted to get her puppies further out in the states. The laies name was on Kody's registration papers, and if I ever get a beagle, I'd love to go back to her. What do you guys think? The ladys house I went to breeds mini dauschunds... I just couldnt figure out of she was legit. Kody was $200, so if you take the cost of the shots, plus the removal of the dew claws, doesnt seem like she made a huge profit....


Dew claw removal and tail docking aren't terribly expensive. Beagles are also a very popular breed and have fairly uncomplicated births which drives down the cost so charging much more than that for a dog who is not AKC registered with champion lineage or at least titled in field or hunting trials would be pointless. There is also the issue with having a friend help her sell her dogs. If that story is true, she wasn't trying to get her dogs to further states...rather she was trying to sell her dogs elsewhere because no one local was interested in buying them. 

Nothing about this situation sounds legit...and regardless of where her puppies were kept (backyard or garage) she sounds like a backyard breeder who I would absolutely not go back to. I assume the parents were not on premises which is the bare minimum expectation I would have when going to find my puppy. 

I could ask what questions you posed for the breeder but since you didn't actually deal first hand with the breeder of the dogs the answers you received would be irrelevant. Did the lady offer any contact info for the actual breeder of the pups? How long did she have the pups and why weren't you able to see where they were kept? If she were a highly reputable breeder, who worked her dogs in trials or shows, she would be sought out by interested buyers or listed through her registries referral program...not farming out her litters to friends so that they could place an ad in the paper and sell her dogs for her. 

I would definitely avoid her...and as everyone (including yourself) has mentioned, there are TONS of beagles in rescues and shelters...


(He is very cute!)

I just wanted to add that having a few cosmetic alterations and basic registry on a dog or puppy doesn't qualify a breeder as reputable. In fact, those minimal requirements mean nothing about why and how the dog was bred, which should be a major consideration when purchasing a dog. 

...(I've never seen a beagle with a docked tail...I assumed hunters would want to keep that white tipped tail while in the field?!)

...I also notice that the NKC accepts white dobes (z factor dobermans)...shame, shame.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Yeah he is great. I didnt ask to see where they were. I got there and I asked how many there were, and her husband went to go get them. She wasnt against me going where they were, but I see your point. I have contact info for the breeder. He is nkc registered in the rabbit hound files of something or other. Its at home, I never sent it in. All the beagles were about the same price, akc ones were more like 300, I wanted a beagle puppy, he is black and tan, and I fell in love with him. Wouldnt you?










I never said they docked his tail... Its all there.. But its black... no white on this boy.. except his chest, but very minimal


----------



## Ella'sMom

That picture makes me want a beagle!!!! Oh my what a cutie.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

That face worked REALLY well for getting himself out of trouble. Question for you, does your dog enjoy water? When I worked at petsmart we had a labradoodle that would always play in the water bowl and she'd go home soaking wet every day!


----------



## lilylow

I'm from south jersey too..about half an hour from camden but no offense camden scares me...alot...I have alot of information on shelters in the area and dogs that are in foster care...pm me and i will gladly share everything i found out while on the hunt for my four legged friend...

Oh and I want a beagle now just by looking at 4dogs3cats little friends...a stereotype of beagles is that they never stop barking....myth or fact?


----------



## petstar

I'm sorry...I have no idea where I saw anything about tails in your post. He is adorable!

Was she offering only some of the pups from the litter with AKC registration? 
Did she stay in contact with you after your purchase? Did you sign a spay/neuter agreement? 

Ther are just so many red flags with this breeder/seller. I hope you find a better breeder next time.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Bailey NEVER barks, but she knows how to speak. Kody does, but we have a bark collar that he has to wear when I am at work. 

She had akc registered pups, but from a different litter I believe. But I was so stuck on that little b&t boy. I am more educated now, and will find a reputable breeder next time, even though I'll probably just wind up at a shelter.

On the flip side of the barking thing, if you can control it, it's not an issue at all. He bays when he is playing, but thats during the day, so it doesn't bother me. But anywho, beagles are pack animals, so they love to be by people and other dogs. If you want to go to the dog park and meet people and have fun, get a beagle. They do not have a mean bone in their bodies. I like to put my beagles on a split leash, (like a Y shape) and take them to petco and petsmart, its really funny when they stand butt to butt and try to walk in opposite directions!


----------



## jerseydog

I check the bulldog rescues all the time. I've just always been drawn to dogs with short snouts like bulldogs, boxers, pugs. Problem is, I got my wife hooked on these darn puggles! I showed her some pics and she's in love with the dog! You have to admit, they are the cutest little things. Now, after reading a lot of posts on here, I'm a little concerned with the breed. I don't know what we'll do. I like bigger dogs and have seen so many dogs at local shelters that are just what I'm looking for. To be honest, I don't know why I'm looking at puppies now! I have some preparation to do to the yard and house before bringing a dog home. That's why I was thinking of spring time. Plus, isn't there a lot of litters born in the spring? I would think the shelters would start to fill up with available puppies at that time.


----------



## Inga

My local shelter has 60 some kennels. They are all full and there are close to 1/3 that have multiple dogs in them. Many of which are litters of puppies. Some of which are small breeds but most are medium to large. Those are harder to find homes for. So many people look for little dogs now.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

If you're open to two dogs, I'd say rescue an adult dog, then get a puppy, adult dogs that are set in their ways are more open to puppies than other dogs. like I could never rescue an adult dog because Moose and Chance are too territorial, but puppies, they love.

Not that you were looking for two, but just a thought.

One thing I have noticed is puggle puppies are absolutley adorable. But I don't like how they look full grown. They look kind of mutant some times. Thats not to say I dont like them, I love all dogs, I'm just saying my personal opinion is the puppies are WAAAAy cuter than the adult.. which isnt that usually the case....


----------



## lovemygreys

> Problem is, I got my wife hooked on these darn puggles! I showed her some pics and she's in love with the dog! You have to admit, they are the cutest little things. Now, after reading a lot of posts on here, I'm a little concerned with the breed.


Ask your wife to imagine a dog that wants to run and play all day long (beagle) but can't because it's unable to breathe and overheats (pug). That's not very cute...at least not from the poor dog's perspective. That's the problem crossing a higher energy breed like a beagle with a breed that can have some serious physical issues/problems b/c humans can't resist the smooshed face.


----------



## FilleBelle

If these places don't have Pug/Beagle mixes now, they will at some point in the near future. Bookmark them and just keep checking in!

Precious Pugs Rescue and Adoption (NY/NJ/CT)

Pug Planet Rescue (NJ only)

SOS Beagle Rescue, Inc (NJ/TN)

Penny's Angels Beagle Rescue (NJ)

Safe Hounds Beagle Rescue, Inc (NJ)

East Cascade Beagle Rescue (NY/NJ)


----------



## jerseydog

Thanks FilleBelle I've checked Penny's already. They have some adorable beagles. I will keep checking.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

Stitch said:


> "Bulldog Retriever"


ROFL...tell me I'm not the only one who just pictured a golden carrying a little Bulldog in her mouth, hahahaha.


----------



## 4dogs3cats

haha I did, but I think I pictured a lab carrying the bulldog.

To the OP, I hope we weren't too harsh on puggles. You seemed like you wanted the advice, and didn't mind the criticism. All dogs are great, but there are reasons that specific breeds were breed for soooo long before they became recognized. Yes all breeds can have certain health issues. But neither of my beagles have hip displacia, nor my german shepherds. The chance of your puggle not being able to breathe well are actually pretty high if it has the energy of a beagle.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=t00ccBynHzE

check out that video. Thats Bailey when she was about one, if her nose was smushed, she'd be panting a lot harder than she was!!


----------



## jerseydog

I understand. I'm new to this site and I've learned a lot in a few days. It seems that a lot of people on here are involved in rescues, breeding, are veternarians, etc... It's very helpful to a buyer like me who wants to make the right choice. I don't know where I'll get my puppy but I'm sure I'll find the one that is right for me and my family. You're all very helpful!


----------



## 4dogs3cats

Good. Just wanted to make sure you didnt think we were being too harsh on puggles. I love all dogs, but like most of us here I have very strong opinion on BYB's and I own 2 dogs that were backyard bred. I really didnt think much of getting a puppy cheap out of the paper, because who cares if it's registered, as long as its cute. And thats the experience I had with kody. He was very well taken care of. he got a skin irritation, and was losing fur at about 3 months, and she offered to pay his vet bills, but it was his first visit so there was no cost. But Chance was another story. Seeing how he was treated made me sick, and now I have that negative opinion on all backyard breeders, even though some may sincerely care for those dogs properly. I just group them together bc of the bad apples.


----------



## clipclop

OMG Bailey is so frikkin CUTE! Makes me miss my beagle/JRT mix (she was adopted). She used to have crazy attacks just like that!


----------



## IslandMutts

Jersey said:


> I know this is totally off-topic, but i live in SJ too and 15 miles from Camden as well. I think it might be 15 or less. That's too weird!


me too! haha. actually i think i'm about 10 miles from camden. i start volunteering at the voorhees AWA next week, i'll keep an eye out for puppies for you, jerseydog.


----------



## Durbkat

all4thedogs said:


> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10008689


Ewwww! What is wrong with this dog, it looks like the skin got ripped off of its chest area.


----------



## IslandMutts

i found a puggle in a rescue in princeton, NJ - not too far away. he's 18 mos old

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=6467453

and here's an adorable 10 wk pug in mt laurel:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10000915

there's also a beagle rescue in atco.

*i really enjoy searching petfinder*


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

Durbkat said:


> Ewwww! What is wrong with this dog, it looks like the skin got ripped off of its chest area.


Are you referring to the person's hand holding her chest, probably so she will stay still for the pictures??


----------



## Durbkat

Oh crap! I just now noticed that it was a hand.


----------



## jerseydog

IslandMutts said:


> me too! haha. actually i think i'm about 10 miles from camden. i start volunteering at the voorhees AWA next week, i'll keep an eye out for puppies for you, jerseydog.


Is that the one next to the fire department? My 7 year old wants to work there for her first job, she's an animal fanatic! 
I would really appreciate that! I have a friend that works at the shelter in Pennsauken and she's gonna keep an eye out too! I would love to adopt an adult dog but we have young children and 2 cats in the house and I think it would be better to raise a puppy from the get go with both.


----------



## FilleBelle

Not so sure about that, actually. Puppies can be awfully careless with their teeth and their gangly bodies, which can be rough on (if not dangerous for) little kids. And they frequently get, er, overenthusiastic which cats really hate. It might be better to find yourself a slightly older dog at a rescue that can tell you the dog is fine with kids and cats.


----------



## IslandMutts

jerseydog, 

i never noticed if it was next to a fire department.... i think so. it's on centennial rd., just a bit down the road from the dog park. you should look into 4H for your animal-loving 7 yr old. they often volunteer for events at my mom's work (nursing home) and i see them at the Burlington Co. farm fair every year. They bring their pets to public events and educate people about them. I'm sure they do other stuff too, but that's my only experience with 4H. Those kids look like they have so much fun. I wish my parents would have gotten me into it when I was young, as I was/am an animal fanatic too.


----------



## sparkybeagle

Pug / beagle mixes look so different from each other (as you have learned in this thread). There is one a few houses down from me who looks very beagle in shape-a little short for his stockiness and a medium brown with a dark muzzle. I'd say he's about 25# fullgrown.

If you have your heart set on one, you can almost always find one at a rescue/pound-just like purebred beagles. People just don't realize what their getting into. I think people think they'll lie around on the sofa looking cute all day and bam-they have a high energy dog. It seems like you'll be making an informed decision on whatever kind of dog you get, so I'm sure you'll find a good match.

Now for the shameless beagle plug...


----------



## kacaju

I am from Middlesex County NJ. If your daughter is that interested in animals, I'd look into 4-H for her. Burlington and Cumberland County both have dog clubs. I am a 4-H leader in Somerset, so if you need help finding a club let me know, I can help you out.
Have you looked at infodog.com? They have a show calendar, click on NJ and you will find a whole list of dog shows.


----------



## jerseydog

kacaju said:


> I am from Middlesex County NJ. If your daughter is that interested in animals, I'd look into 4-H for her. Burlington and Cumberland County both have dog clubs. I am a 4-H leader in Somerset, so if you need help finding a club let me know, I can help you out.
> Have you looked at infodog.com? They have a show calendar, click on NJ and you will find a whole list of dog shows.


Sounds good! I asked her tonight if she'd be interested and she said yes before I could finish my sentence.


----------

